# GTA Aquaria Music



## olvap377 (Aug 27, 2011)

My buddy and his brothers first music video. Honest opinions welcome as long as they are respectful. Let me know your thoughts.





Check them out if you like @

https://www.facebook.com/thepickbrothersband


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

That was incredibly original music. I really liked it. Very well made video too. A good 10/10 for sure.


----------



## olvap377 (Aug 27, 2011)

Glad you like it, they do shows all throughout the GTA periodically. Just trying to bring some attention to them. Appreciate the support, if you like let your friends know


----------

